

8 Million New York Times Subscribers Get Cancelled By Mistake - weinzierl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/28/us-newyorktimes-mixup-idUSTRE7BR18Y20111228

======
makecheck
Editorializing! Don't do that.

Actual title: "New York Times sends email to millions by mistake".

There is no evidence they _actually_ cancelled any subscribers (as this edited
title implies).

